# Ouch! Pip from test propionate



## culprit78 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place or a stupid question.  It's been 4 days since I tried an injection of test propionate. And my injection site feels bruised as if I feel off a two story building straight to my ass. Normal? I'm not even sure if product is legit. Is there any way to verify?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 3, 2015)

culprit78 said:


> Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place or a stupid question.  It's been 4 days since I tried an injection of test propionate. And my injection site feels bruised as if I feel off a two story building straight to my ass. Normal? I'm not even sure if product is legit. Is there any way to verify?



Depends. Of it's just pain or minor inflammation yes it can be normal. If it's worse it could be not normal. You can verify the legitimacy of your gear with blood tests or mass spec


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 3, 2015)

My first cycle I ran prop like an idiot because of some bad advice from a friend. My pip would last for a week on that shit. I never use prop any more.


----------



## mickems (Feb 3, 2015)

it takes time for the prop to work. its only been four days. be patient, give it 4 weeks, get bloodwork done, then you will be able to verify if its legit. did you just "try an injection" or did you actually inject yourself?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2015)

culprit78 said:


> Sorry if this is posted in the wrong place or a stupid question.  It's been 4 days since I tried an injection of test propionate. And my injection site feels bruised as if I feel off a two story building straight to my ass. Normal? I'm not even sure if product is legit. Is there any way to verify?


It's perfectly normal for pain following an injection when you are new to this.  It's stops in a few short weeks. Just deal with it. Ice can help with pain as does ibuprofen.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 3, 2015)

or....you might get it every time, just depends  

There is always test e


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 3, 2015)

Test Prop has been the most painful shit I have ever used I hate the shit rather use Ace or Phenylpropionate


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm goin through the same thing buddy. It's been a week but I'm tough. Lol. It does suck pretty bad but in a few weeks it will stop.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Feb 3, 2015)

prop always hurts me too. I do not like using it for the high volume and frequency of shooting. Try shooting 2.5cc of prop, eod 

Lord have mercy


----------



## mickems (Feb 3, 2015)

mickems said:


> it takes time for the prop to work. its only been four days. be patient, give it 4 weeks, get bloodwork done, then you will be able to verify if its legit. did you just "try an injection" or did you actually inject yourself?



my bad. lol. I was on phone and glossing over post. I only use test cyp and that's what I was talking about.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't understand why people use prop. I really don't.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 3, 2015)

U will be fine, prop is great


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 3, 2015)

i like prop just don't try anything over 100mg per 1 cc


----------



## culprit78 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone I really appreciate the info. I was a little freaked out. Good to know it's normal and now thinking it's legit cause it seems everyone  hates the soreness involved with prop. Prop that was my first steriod slang. I'm becoming meathead Rod Lowe bro. Lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 3, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't understand why people use prop. I really don't.



I'm on tri blend btw not just prop.


----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 3, 2015)

Geez.....This totally reminds me of the pip I had last year when I ran prop along with other short esters. Not looking forward to my next  blast which starts in 3 weeks.......I will admit I do love the fast acting abilities that come along with short esters but man o man do u pay for it.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 3, 2015)

You all know how I feel about "pip"

I dont care what ester or what compound your using...pain is a reality. Every type of gear can cause it...anything injected into your muscle cak cause it..even vaccinations. Prop, test e, tren hex, flu shot or measles vaccine can cause it. Hell it might not even be the gear causing it...it could be your technique or if bacteria is introduced. Its 50/50 if it happens with me even 5 months into a cycle. 5 shots out the same vials and no pain then the 6th shot out of those same vials hurts like hell...tell me thats the gear


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 3, 2015)

Here we go wiTh cobra. Lol.   Even when we inject pp??


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 3, 2015)

BigHerm said:


> Here we go wiTh cobra. Lol.   Even when we inject pp??



Nope...pp just gets hard...thats what we call PIB post injection boner


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 3, 2015)

Suck it up....


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 3, 2015)

culprit78 said:


> my injection site feels bruised as if I feel off a two story building straight to my ass.



^^^  Really? it really feels like you fell off a two story building.  Cmon Drama Queen.....Man up.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 3, 2015)

Prop is a good one. It always seemed to make me more vascular than Test E. But yes the pain was always a little higher. A half cc in each shoulder and it made everything tolerable.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## culprit78 (Feb 3, 2015)

The over exaggeration was so that it didnt seem as though it was just mild soreness if iwas a drama queen I'd probably run around saying shit on people's post that was unhelpful and looking for drama.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 3, 2015)

PIP is real with AAS its just part of it.  PIP and I go back along way.  We love each other.  Im serious. She lets me know Im doing something with my life.  That said I fuking hate Prop.  Hang in there or just get some E or C.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 3, 2015)

culprit78 said:


> The over exaggeration was so that it didnt seem as though it was just mild soreness if iwas a drama queen I'd probably run around saying shit on people's post that was unhelpful and looking for drama.



Thats just ADs way of flirting.  Valentines day is upon us and he gets this way.  Its seasonal dont take it personal Bro.


----------



## culprit78 (Feb 3, 2015)

You're right. No offense taken. Happy valentine's day Alpha.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 3, 2015)

culprit78 said:


> You're right. No offense taken. Happy valentine's day Alpha.


----------



## Tank707 (Feb 3, 2015)

you could be allergic to the carrier oil


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2015)

only time i ever got pip was my first cycle.


----------



## culprit78 (Feb 5, 2015)

I took another dose yesterday. And this time very little pain.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 5, 2015)

long esters kick props ass


----------



## BrutesorGods (Feb 6, 2015)

stop flexing your ass when you inject


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Feb 15, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Test Prop has been the most painful shit I have ever used I hate the shit rather use Ace or Phenylpropionate



Fvck Test P, some react differently than others. The ester is super short and makes me swell bad also. Try TPP, might be a better option.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 15, 2015)

Don't know if it's been covered, because there were three pages of responses.  You can cut your prop with some injectable b12.  Put a half to a cc of b 12 in on top of the prop before injecting.  It will help with the pain.  Prop is one of those things that some just can't tolerate.  Personally, I love it and rarely get pain.  Did a batch one time of 150 mg test prop and 100 mg tren ace per cc.  That shit was brutal.  It stayed at the injection site way too long, and it literally felt like a golf ball under the skin.  Gotta love those short esthers.


----------



## dirtydogs (Mar 9, 2015)

I generally stack mast with test and I have noticed it kills the pip almost completely with the prop. Also I will exercise the muscle the day I inject into it and that prevents the knot effect.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 9, 2015)

I usually get pip and to tell u the truth,  it really doesn't bother me to much. EXCEPT!!.......When i pin 3 cc in my quads. WOW! Talk about being crippled for almost 5-6 days. Weird thing is, if I pin 2 cc in my quads, I don't get any pip. Crazy how one extra cc can make a world of difference.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 9, 2015)

Stevethedream said:


> I usually get pip and to tell u the truth,  it really doesn't bother me to much. EXCEPT!!.......When i pin 3 cc in my quads. WOW! Talk about being crippled for almost 5-6 days. Weird thing is, if I pin 2 cc in my quads, I don't get any pip. Crazy how one extra cc can make a world of difference.



All I seen was the title of this thread and your name under it for the last response...i was thinking no fkn way did std make this thread...then i start reading it and im thinking ya i didnt think so cause std dont get pip...then I get to your reply and im like well god dam a morher fkr for even thinkin...there std is talking about gettin pip!!! So this was a fun thread lol


----------

